# Glasses what's best



## Robrock (29/1/14)

Hello good people of brew world I've tried many glasses and like the headmaster best but they'd are just so dear to buy .. I'm not keen to just knock them off from my local so I'd the a glass you've found that is a fine and not so expensive holder and dis spencer of the beloved amber fluids ?i like the etched base as I drink for it's pleasure rather than just smash em down so a glass that holds some head for a while is what I'm after .. Cheers to all


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/1/14)

I've got the Spieglau IPA and Tulip glasses, got them on special s was around $20-25 for a set of two for each. Well worth it if you ask me and covers pretty much all beer types except megaswill!


----------



## fletcher (29/1/14)

i bought some amazing pint glasses from IKEA the other day. only set me back about $4-6 a pop from memory


----------



## GalBrew (29/1/14)

I generally drink out of a cheap headmaster knock-off I got from DFO. Otherwise I like to drink certain beers out of a Reidel overture wine glass. Amplifies the aroma of any beer to an amazing degree.


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/1/14)

I love my pilsner glasses, but any glass will do, so long and it is clean, hot rinsed and then chilled.


----------



## Florian (29/1/14)

headmaster dear? I thought they were some of the cheapest glasses you could get?

check craftbrewer.com for prices. 

personally i find the thinner the glass the better. love spiegelaus, riedels etc.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/14)

Headmasters are free if you get them from the local pub.


----------



## Bridges (29/1/14)

Swing past your local op shop. All the pot glasses that are stolen from the local pub find there way there and you support a charity. Win!
Most of mine are from there.
I've also picked some up from here. Big range and cheap. Not sure what they'll charge for postage. Look up local catering/kitchen supply places.
Cheers!


----------



## BeerNess (29/1/14)

I have some Spiegelau IPA's and tulips for special brews and "craft beer" glasses from Dan Murphy's for every day drinking.


----------



## Tex083 (29/1/14)

I have 4 schooner glasses from the local catering supply place. I like the size as a stubby fits in with some head space, holds head well.
I like having nice beers out of wine glasses as I don't have any great beer glasses.


----------



## MAX POWER (29/1/14)

I got 24 Headmaster schooners from keg king for $25.
Hardly call that dear.


----------



## pk.sax (29/1/14)

Ikea has these brandy bowls that are just perfect. Fit more than a pint if you want to but just great to let breathe and quickly warm up any ale. Prolly about the 700ml mark in vol and very very cheap.


----------



## Yob (29/1/14)

A full one...


----------



## Cocko (29/1/14)

Robrock said:


> Hello good people of brew world I've tried many glasses and like the headmaster best but they'd are just so dear to buy .. I'm not keen to just knock them off from my local so I'd the a glass you've found that is a fine and not so expensive holder and dis spencer of the beloved amber fluids ?i like the etched base as I drink for it's pleasure rather than just smash em down so a glass that holds some head for a while is what I'm after .. Cheers to all
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1390973129.673015.jpg



You may wanna clean that cone out, mate, looks a bit dirty - you wanna a clean burn...

LOL!!

:lol:


----------



## Batz (29/1/14)

My standard beer glass, and that's what I serve when there's a crowd here are Headmaster Oxford glasses. I bought a dozen from Craftbrewer and they were not expensive. Oxfords are great to use if your having a bit of a gathering, it's nice to have all the glasses the same and if a couple get broken it's no big deal.

Batz


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (29/1/14)

If you are near an ikea they have the best range of cheap glasses. The brandy bowl practical fool mentioned has one great feature, it can fit a whole tallie in one pour hence it gets used the most out of all my glasses. The spiegelau IPAs are the best in their range I reckon if you want to lash out for a couple of special occasion glasses, super thin and the ripples make for good head.


----------



## Yob (29/1/14)

They'll get me in ikea when my nuts turn into a vajayjay


----------



## pk.sax (29/1/14)

Yob said:


> They'll get me in ikea when my nuts turn into a vajayjay


I kea is a source of innumerable little brew gadgets


----------



## DU99 (29/1/14)

Try your local op shop...


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (29/1/14)

Yob you have to give ikea a go they have more stainless steal goodies than you can poke a stick at. The stabil' splater screens 
alone are worth goin for!


----------



## Yob (29/1/14)

Ban... 

Random op shops keep my glass collection expanding and I prefer my old school small glass tankard style glasses for consuming from..

Oh yeah and my brewdog and sierra Nevada IPA glasses if I'm feeling fancy


----------



## quadbox (29/1/14)

My very favourite beer glasses are Reidel's O-Series Syrah or Cabernet-Merlot wine glasses ironically. Have never found something quite as awesome to drink BIG beers out of, they're great for stouts, porters, and imperial IPAs. Dont knock it till you've tried it 

For session glasses though, if you like headmaster and cant afford it, headstart is a clone brand that's a bit cheaper, it's what we use in my bar. (though for my home use, I dont like either. the hash-marks are ******* with how you designed the beer afterall, increasing initial head mostly by blowing all your carbonation out the window)

As with anything commercial hospitality, walk into a hospitality supply shop, bullshit that you're a chef or a bar-manager anywhere, act arrogant, and insist on an industry discount . It's not like we carry cards around afterall. Never pay sticker price in a hospitality shop, they're ripping you off if so


----------



## pk.sax (29/1/14)

Couldn't abide the headmaster glasses either. Overcarbed beer just blows the aromatics out quicker it seems.


----------



## manson81 (29/1/14)

Cocko said:


> You may wanna clean that cone out, mate, looks a bit dirty - you wanna a clean burn...
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha hadn't noticed that in the pic til I saw your reply!


----------



## waz_j (29/1/14)

I bought a box of these glasses recently for a party. They have all shapes and sizes, etched and non etched.

I couldn't go past them for a $1 a glass and I don't mind the smaller size - less time for the beer to get warm in summer.


----------



## Camo6 (29/1/14)

Cocko said:


> You may wanna clean that cone out, mate, looks a bit dirty - you wanna a clean burn...
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> :lol:


Good spot. Haven't seen a hashie in years. My tongues unconsciously spitting out hotrocks.

Edit: And fwiw, op shops and $2 shops turn up good cheap glassware.


----------



## New_guy (30/1/14)

Keg King 
$25 for 24 headmaster


----------



## JaseH (30/1/14)

New_guy said:


> Keg King
> $25 for 24 headmaster


Yep - bought a box for a party recently. ~$1 a glass is hardly expensive.


----------



## pcmfisher (30/1/14)

Yep, nothing like drinking beer from a Vegemite glass. 

Beer glasses need more shape h34r:


----------



## 1974Alby (30/1/14)

whenever I buy some wine or the occasional slab of CPA's from any bottlo, I always hit up the staff for free stuff...thats how I got most of my various glasses (as well as numerous hats, t-shirts, esky bags, bottle openers etc). The staff usually dont care if you're buying the 'special deal' product or not, if you ask and they have something, they will often happily pass it over! My favourite one to drink from is actually a Coopers tulip shaped 375ml glass...but I often just use pint glasses as that means less trips out to the beer fridge on the back deck!


----------



## warra48 (30/1/14)

I use pint glasses bought from my local B.I.G. hospitality supplier. Only about $2.50 per glass. Surely that's not expensive? My favourite is the Oxford Pint glass, that's the one with the straight sides rather than the one with the spare tyre like bulge around the middle. I have a similar glass from waggastew etched with his personal insignia, which is also great to drink from.

In my stock I also have various German breweries hefeweizen glasses, and I occasionally use those. The Schöfferhofen is particularly nice, as it has a very fine lip.


----------



## Phoney (30/1/14)

Yob said:


> Ban...
> 
> Random op shops keep my glass collection expanding and I prefer my old school small glass tankard style glasses for consuming from..
> 
> Oh yeah and my brewdog and sierra Nevada IPA glasses if I'm feeling fancy



Random op shops glasses are great if you dont mind "Happy 50'th birthday Dad" or "Happy 21'st Wazza" written on the side of your glass.

I prefer to pay the same price for glasses without any writing on them from IKEA.


----------



## hellbent (30/1/14)

Albainian said:


> whenever I buy some wine or the occasional slab of CPA's from any bottlo, I always hit up the staff for free stuff...thats how I got most of my various glasses (as well as numerous hats, t-shirts, esky bags, bottle openers etc). The staff usually dont care if you're buying the 'special deal' product or not, if you ask and they have something, they will often happily pass it over! My favourite one to drink from is actually a Coopers tulip shaped 375ml glass...but I often just use pint glasses as that means less trips out to the beer fridge on the back deck!


I bet you've got a long nose..........Airs free!!


----------



## slash22000 (30/1/14)

I was actually quite impressed by the Spielglau IPA glass. Everybody was on about how "it's just a gimmick" etc, and maybe it's purely psychological, but I swear drinking from one beer tastes better than it does from your bog standard pint glass.


----------



## Batz (30/1/14)

phoneyhuh said:


> Random op shops glasses are great if you dont mind "Happy 50'th birthday Dad" or "Happy 21'st Wazza" written on the side of your glass.
> I prefer to pay the same price for glasses without any writing on them from IKEA.


You have to look often, and past the 50th Dad glasses

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71158-gotta-love-vinnies/?hl=vinnies

I little bit of patience pays off.

Batz


----------



## Camo6 (30/1/14)

Batz, I make a point of stopping in any op shop I see nowadays due to that thread. Best I've scored is a few headmasters and a small boot glass. It's the bloody old bull and the young bull all over again. You can keep your patience, I've got ebay.


----------



## yum beer (30/1/14)

The best glass is the one with the beer in it, no matter what shape or size.

I have a range of glasses, headmaster/headstart middies and schooners, brasserie, big wine type 'craft beer' glasses...which are a bit poncy but nice for belgians and the like, some pint mugs for pommie styles and a range of pilsener glasses in various sizes mostly for tasting/sampling with visitors..5 and 7 oz and 4 leffe glasses I scored for $10 bucks of facebook.

Best glass was a Vanuata Tusker brasserie style that had the swirls on the inside and a very rounded bottom, it kept a lovely head and refreshed the aroma every mouthfull as it sloshed around in the glass....2 of them ended up all over the brew cave floor about 2 weks apart....FIL has other 2 from the set, bastard won't let 'em go.

Love the Op Shop, got one next to work, I check it regularly.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/1/14)

Do you have a pic of these glasses?


----------



## Batz (31/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> Batz, I make a point of stopping in any op shop I see nowadays due to that thread. Best I've scored is a few headmasters and a small boot glass. It's the bloody old bull and the young bull all over again. You can keep your patience, I've got ebay.


I could be where you are trying ? Noosa op shops turn up some cool glasses. Gympie not so.

Just how it is around my area.

Batz


----------



## DU99 (31/1/14)

we have savers stores in melbourne and the one in brunswick normally has a good selection :icon_offtopic:


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/1/14)

Today I went out and got some 95ml shooter glasses from one of our local Jeweler stores great size for tasting paddle. But now I have paddles to make, these little side projects never end


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/14)

Almost want to retract my recommendation for spieglau tulip glasses. Simply placing onto dishwasher rack like I have ten plus times before and ome broke..... not happy. Will take back to david jones surely it should not break without any force under practically its own weight?


----------



## pk.sax (1/2/14)

It's thin glass... Hence ikea the king. Break some every now and then and not worry since they are cheap to replace!


----------



## yum beer (1/2/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Do you have a pic of these glasses?


who and what is this directed at?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> It's thin glass... Hence ikea the king. Break some every now and then and not worry since they are cheap to replace!


 :unsure:

I had Ikea glasses previously and the glass went cloudy from using in dishwasher. Are they all non-dishwasher safe or is it a mix at Ikea?


----------



## Bridges (1/2/14)

Ikea lager glass and wheat beer glass both claimed to be dishwasher safe. Look OK but you do have to endure the pain of a visit to ikea to get them.
I don't think I need them, was curious to see them though.


----------



## Batz (1/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> :unsure:
> 
> I had Ikea glasses previously and the glass went cloudy from using in dishwasher. Are they all non-dishwasher safe or is it a mix at Ikea?


Just a soak in bleach will fix that.


----------



## pk.sax (1/2/14)

Would remember that Batz. Never got the issue, just used the cheap tablets or in a pinch nappisan in the dishwasher. Most times though the beer glasses just get rinsed in hot water.
Those other glasses look good! Haven't been back in there for a while, wow - http://m.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/art/40242035/

Might have reason to go to one soon enough! Can't never furnish without some assistance from ikea ideas department. lol


----------



## Goose (1/2/14)

Don't see any talk in here about the large double walled glasses you can get, prices seem to have come down big time from when the they were first introduced a few years back at around $30 a glass.

These are absolutely brilliant at keeping your beer cold (for you sippers out there  ) because of the vacuum between the walls of the glass.

One problem is they are so damn fragile, you have to be really careful when washing, one hit on the tap while rinsing and its usually a gonner....

Here is one example, anybody else use them ?


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/2/14)

yum beer said:


> who and what is this directed at?


You


----------



## Gelding (1/2/14)

yum beer said:


> .
> 
> Best glass was a Vanuata Tusker brasserie style that had the swirls on the inside and a very rounded bottom, it kept a lovely head and refreshed the aroma every mouthfull as it sloshed around in the glass


Wow, even on a high quality lager ?

Sounds yummy....


----------



## yum beer (1/2/14)

Can not find a picture of the Tusker glass.

Have seen the 'swirl' glasses commercially but all seem to have a flat bottom and don't flare out the same, the Tusker glasses are the only example of that shape I have come across.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/14)

Batz said:


> Just a soak in bleach will fix that.


It's an internal dulling of the glass though, not something on the surface so how can hypo change that?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/14)

Also took the Tulips back to David Jones today, they gave me another set of 2 and let me keep the one good one I had!!! Winning. Now to perhaps just hot wash/rinse by hand from now on maybe, or find a better place to put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## lukiferj (1/2/14)

I drink mostly out of Spiegelau IPA glasses. We call them wanker glasses. ie beer glass wankers.


----------



## NealK (1/2/14)

Definitely not the "Glass" that they include with your $40+ admission price tho Geelong beer festival!


----------



## simplefisherman (1/2/14)

What happened to the op?
Anyway, op shops rock; current fave is a ' worlds greatest dad ' wheat beer glass... $2.50 can't go wrong


----------



## New_guy (2/2/14)

425ml Headmaster at $1 each


----------



## mje1980 (2/2/14)

I bought 6 nonic a while back. Love them but I don't really need 6, so I did an experiment and made my own headmaster with a dremel. Jesus the head climbs out if you're not careful haha, and is cool to watch the beer swirling like mad. I don't use it often, as the nonics work fine as far as head retention, but i get it out for a laugh every so often. 

I had a Belgian chalice that worked great, which I noticed was etched on the very bottom. If etching is good enough for the Belgians it's good enough for me.


----------



## mje1980 (2/2/14)

Dbl


----------



## Bridges (3/2/14)

Went into a random bottle shop yesterday, ie not my local, purchased a long neck of figjam IPA that was half price, win. At the counter saw they had some dodgy craft beer promo glasses, asked what I had to buy to get some and they gave me a pair. WIN, WIN. They're not bad glasses either.


----------



## DU99 (3/2/14)

Woolworths are running a special that includes glasses..check your own area

http://www2.woolworthsonline.com.au/shop/seasonal/Woolworths-Catalogue-Specials#view=catalogue2&saleId=5830&areaName=VIC&page=23


----------



## Bridges (3/2/14)

Yep just looked at the promo was supposed to buy two six or four packs. Vale IPA and Ballast point big eye IPA were both options. 2 four packs of vale IPA for $25 and a pair of not bad glasses is a pretty good deal.


----------



## beercus (16/7/14)

Most of my glasses came from the Zatec Hops festival, Czech republic.

Every beer you buy you keep the glass, many different breweries there. End up pissed on great beer with a backpack full of different glasses, not a good combo but if you make it home with glass in tack, its a win.....

Beercus


----------



## Forever Wort (16/7/14)

Collecting glasses is kind of fun. I have two 600ml dimples, two Headmaster Schooners, four Headmaster Oxfords, four Pilsner glasses, one wheat beer glass and two plastic pot glasses. Next on my list are regular, pub-style pint glasses.


----------



## sponge (16/7/14)

I picked a box of these up a couple of weekends back since I thought 6 glasses for $5 was a real steal. They helped replace the old, cloudy looking schooner glasses I had acquired during my uni days. As much as I loved them, they needed an upgrade.

Not too bad and I may have to pick some more up at that price..

EDIT: Had the price wrong.


----------



## Camo6 (16/7/14)

I smashed my newly acquired Bridge Rd Brewers pint glass the other day. Beautiful straight sided thing it was. Worst thing was I was sober. Only tipped it on its side but boy did it explode.


----------



## pk.sax (16/7/14)

Ikea nonic pints. They are light, easy to clean, not terrible thin but not so fragile pushing your hand in will destroy them. And none of that wanky etching stuff going on.


----------



## Seaquebrew (24/4/16)

Bit of an old bump

On a recent trip south I enjoyed a pint of Guinness at a pub in Bathurst. Beer was average but the glass impressed me so much I purchased it for $5.

Believe it is called a Guinness gravity pint glass and it is now the most used in the beer fridge. Good solid glass that feels good in the hand

I lack the skill of posting pictures

Cheers


----------



## pist (25/4/16)

Headmaster conical (nsw size 425ml or imperial pint if your in sa) schooner glasses here. Good open top on them works well to deliver you all that hop aroma in ipas and pales. I also have a spieglau ipa glass but i think its nothing more than a wank


----------



## Camo6 (25/4/16)

I've got the headmaster conicals and rate them highly. My only issue is the glass is too thick. I always find beer tastes better from thinner glass for some reason.


----------



## Grott (25/4/16)

Although not for every style of beer, mainly drink out of imperial pint size dimple "mugs".

Oh, and an oak barrel port chaser.......it was cold.


----------



## Weizguy (25/4/16)

Homicidal Teddybear said:


> My very favourite beer glasses are Reidel's O-Series Syrah or Cabernet-Merlot wine glasses ironically. Have never found something quite as awesome to drink BIG beers out of, they're great for stouts, porters, and imperial IPAs. Dont knock it till you've tried it


OMG, ironic drinking of VB is for hipsters!



Yob said:


> They'll get me in ikea when my nuts turn into a vajayjay


I think you're well on your way to IKEA then, as real men do NOT use that term for vulva. Ha ha ha ha.
Plus, you can buy online from IKEA now, by the looks. Never even have to look at the place, but you can still own their glassware, with some mild self-loathing and disgust.


warra48 said:


> I use pint glasses bought from my local B.I.G. hospitality supplier. Only about $2.50 per glass. Surely that's not expensive? My favourite is the Oxford Pint glass, that's the one with the straight sides rather than the one with the spare tyre like bulge around the middle. I have a similar glass from waggastew etched with his personal insignia, which is also great to drink from.
> 
> In my stock I also have various German breweries hefeweizen glasses, and I occasionally use those. The Schöffehofen is particularly nice, as it has a very fine lip.


We all like a bit of fine lip occasionally, Warra. I have a variety of weizen glassware, as expected, including a dozen Erdinger glasses that I bought for about $20, iirc.



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> :unsure:
> 
> I had Ikea glasses previously and the glass went cloudy from using in dishwasher. Are they all non-dishwasher safe or is it a mix at Ikea?


A decent beer glass deserves the care of hand-washing. but maybe it's because I have no dishwasher?



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Also took the Tulips back to David Jones today, they gave me another set of 2 and let me keep the one good one I had!!! Winning. Now to perhaps just hot wash/rinse by hand from now on maybe, or find a better place to put them in the dishwasher.


As above, you're learning..

I recommend having a look at Aldi for specials, too


----------



## fdsaasdf (26/4/16)

I'm a fan of Crown Headmasters for the bar, they were about $50 for a pack of 48 a couple of years ago from the manufacturer (see http://crowncommercial.com.au/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage1.tpl&product_id=44&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=281). Shipping can hurt (fortunately mine arrived in a suitcase) but for any brewing groups etc who can put together a small bulk buy it is a cheap way to get a cache of decent glasses. 

I also have about 2 dozen nonic pints from a victoria's basement deal a few years ago - they came in 4-packs for about $2 a box so it was a real steal and I loaded up. They look the part when full of a stout or porter - have given away a couple of boxes as gifts. 

Aside from displaying my collection of brewery / fine crystal glasses etc, for me the best thing about having run-of-the mill glasses is that cleaning is as simple as dishwasher + PBW


----------



## hellbent (26/4/16)

I have a vast selection of glasses to choose from, like half a kitchen cupboard full in the house ( much to the good ladys disgust) plus a heap out here in the shed.
My problem is she just loves browsing through thrift shops etc and I tag along behind her, somehow I always find " that " glass that will be the perfect beer glass while I'm wandering about, anyhow a while later she comes out with bugger all and I come out with a couple of cheap beer glasses to add to my collection 
What I do for a good beer glass is get out my little elec engraver (I have also lightly used a hammer drill with a mason drill if engraver wont fit into glass) and just rough up the bottom of the glass a fair bit then rinse it out in warm water.
After I've finished drinking I rinse the glass out in warm water and drain, once every week or so just fill it with warm water, add a few drops iodophor then let the sit for an hour or so, empty and wipe dry with a clean tea towel.
I always have a great head on my beer that clings to the glass all through the beer........ try it


----------



## dannymars (26/4/16)

I love the Spiegelau glasses....

they are very thin though, I've broken quite a few... @ $20 a pop it's an expensive habit


----------



## pat_00 (26/4/16)

I had 4 spiegelau IPA glasses, broke all of them within 6 months.

Waaaaaayyy too flimsy for a klutz like me. Only one of them was dropped, 3 of them broke from small knocks while washing in the sink.


----------



## earle (26/4/16)

I have 2 of the spieglau IPA glasses but don't use them all the time. They seem to handle the top shelf of the dishwasher fine, much better than if I was to try to wash and dry by hand.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/4/16)

IKEA for 6 each of tulip pint glasses (stemmed and unstemmed), wheat beers glasses and pilsner - all cheap and robust enough, and easy to get replacements (apart from pilsner glass that appears to be discontinued here). Schooners from Target for the same reason

Washed by hand, or just on the rinse cycle in the dishwasher


----------



## Wardcliff (26/4/16)

OK, so I'm a total noob and am not up to speed as the rest of you on beer brewing, the history of beer, or anything else to do with beer really, but I like to drink it.

I'm probably about to break some 500 year old Bavarian brewing rule about what type of vessel you can and can't drink out of, or some such issue, but I have to mention these.

I know they won't show the perfect colour of your beautifully clear home brew, but they are great to drink from.




I bought two of them at K-mart for $6 a piece, and am definitely going back for more. They are copper plated, chill in a jiffy, hold about 500+ ml, and help enhance aroma beautifully. They also stay chilled for a long time.

Not glasses, I know. Not the only thing I drink beer out of, but I highly recommend them for someone who doesn't need to look how beautiful their session beer or darker beer is at every sip.

Let the roasting begin ....



Edit: Typo's


----------



## Camo6 (26/4/16)

Wardcliff said:


> Not glasses, I know. Not the only thing I drink beer out of, but I highly recommend them for someone who doesn't need to look how beautiful their session beer or darker beer is at every sip.
> 
> Let the roasting begin ....



No need for roasting. I'd love to drink out of something that fancy. They look heaps easier to clean than my drinking vessels...





:icon_cheers:


----------



## peteru (26/4/16)

I had a go at drinking homebrew out of a horn. Effing disaster. Froth everywhere to start with and very messy to drink from.

My favourite glasses are Duvel and Chimay. More so the Duvel. I got them from Epoque (the original Belgian Beer Cafe in Australia), years ago. They used to give out presents like that every time you completed their "beer passport" and your name went up on a plaque on the wall. So depending on how you look at it, the glasses were either free or they cost a few hundred dollars.


----------

